# Xu hướng chụp hình cưới sẽ lên ngôi năm 2014



## bhhnam (14 Tháng hai 2014)

Cùng tham khảo qua một số ý tưởng *chụp hình cưới* cho mùa cưới 2014 để sở hữu cho mình một *album ảnh cưới *vừa ý nhé.

*1. Chụp hình cưới kép*: Bằng cách lồng ghép hai hình ảnh để tạo ra một tấm hình cưới duy nhất sẽ tạo nên sự độc đáo cho album ảnh cưới của bạn.
*
2. Chụp hình cưới thần thoại *: vẽ ra tình yêu lung linh trong không khí với pháo sáng sẽ đem lại cảm giác lung linh cho các bức *ảnh cưới* của bạn.

*3. Save the date:* lưu giữ ngày quan trọng bằng chính sự sáng tạo của bạn để có những shoot *hình cưới* không thể quên.

*4. Làm bẩn áo cưới*: sự tương phản giữa vẻ đẹp của cô dâu với những thứ xung quanh sẽ làm bạn nổi bật trong hình.

Xem hình ảnh tại Chụp hình cưới Thiên Đướng


----------

